# Disease video: pmv, cocdidiosis, cancker, diphteria, samonelosis and VACCINATING



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

this is some collected video 

pmv (paramixovirosis)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz-F1WxDGNs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUeqb8Nlk3o


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ


VACCINATING
Intramuscular injection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhHmReK9SJ0&feature=player_embedded#!

Injection in the neck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQHpoJWLa1s&feature=player_embedded


cocdidiosis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9IHAELBhlM

cancker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuqg8d1PNBs

diphteria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K86TNYq6Xpc

samonelosis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFxoFvAFgRs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC4vMj0wDRk


HEALTH TIP FOR KEEPING YOUR RACERS HEALTHY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7rJNy6qlI4
Pigeon Rescue 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ej9b_xDkc4​


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Haney El-Sayed: You are doing a very very wonderful service in the name of pigeons.
I wanted to do this as well but I don't have the computer skills and knowledge with Video's is just very wonderful. Sometimes truth can be showed so clearly then a thousand words meaning nothing to inexperienced people by people saying it very different ways. I was very touched for I love pigeons and would do anything to save even one. I appreciate your information that you are gradually passing on with your fine video work and computer skills. Thanks so much.....c.hert


----------

